Ask HN: Is Richard Hendricks from HBO's Silicon Valley a 10x-er? - chirau
======
byoung2
I don't think so...he has great ideas, but he is unable to ship anything
himself. Guilfoyle is probably the most productive member of the team.

~~~
samfisher83
He rewrote the whole middle out compression algorithm over a night during the
1st season.

------
kevinsimper
I think he is a 10x as he did the compression that a whole company hooli could
not figure out

